# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Приезд Е.М. Шиталанги Гауранги прабху

## Вишну-рата дас

С 11-го июля Москву посетит замечательный преданный Шиталанга Гауранга прабху. В этот мир он пришел в семье потомственных брахманов в Южной Индии. С детства им были впитаны культура и правила поклонения Шри Кришне. В зрелом возрасте Шиталанга Гауранга прабху принял посвящение у Джаяпатака Свами, ученика Шрилы Прабхупады. Сейчас прабху является одним из лучших специалистов в ИСККОН по пудже и ягье.


12-е июля, вт 
 12:00-14:00 – семинар по чтению панчаратра-мантр
15:00 - встреча "вопросы-ответы" с пуджари

13-е июля, ср 
 12:00-14:00 – семинар по чтению панчаратра-мантр

14-е июля, чт 
15:00-17:00 – семинар по чтению панчаратра-мантр

15-е июля (Гуру-пурнима) 
12:00 -14:00- семинар по чтению панчаратра-мантр
 15:00– наваграха-ягья

16-е июля, суббота
12:00 - семинар по чтению панчаратра-мантр
18:00 – программа для индийской общины

17-е июля, воскресение 
 12:00-14:00 – лекция «Цель практики поклонения Божествам
15:00- семинар по чтению панчаратра-мантр лекция

18-е июля, понедельник 
  9:00 - выезд в ашрам брахмачари в Юрлово
17:30-19:00 – лекция «Важность стандартов чистоты и подготовки к поклонению»

19-е июля, вторник 
12:00-14:00 – семинар по чтению Пуруша-сукты
15:00- ягья для удовольствия Господа Нарасимхи (для защиты от опасностей)

20-е июля, среда День ухода Шрилы Гопала Баты Госвами
12:00-14:00 – семинар по чтению Пуруша-сукты
15:00- встреча по стандарту проведения ягьи
17.30- лекция «Пять анг в поклонении Божествам»

21-е июля, четверг)  
15:00- семинар по чтению Шри-сукты
17.30- лекция «Важность и значение Дхьяны в поклонении Божествам»

22-е июля, пятница
16:00 – семинар по чтению Шри-сукты   
18:00 – живой эфир для Веда-медиа по поклонению Божествам с ответами на вопросы зрителей

23-е июля, суббота
12:00 - семинар по чтению Шри-сукты
15:00 – встреча по стандарту проведения ягьи
18:00 – программа для индийской общины

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Харе Кришна!
есть ли видео либо конспекты с этих встреч?

----------


## Вишну-рата дас



----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Перевод наставлений иностранца в ролике (простите, пока не успели на само видео наложить)))):

Дважды сделайте ачаман за пределами алтаря. Затем поклонитесь духовному учителю, помня о том, что на самом деле это он поклоняется Господу, а вы – только его помощник.
Теперь войдите в алтарь, позвонив при этом в колокольчик и предложите пушпанджали лотосным стопам духовного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады и Божеств. Это нужно для того, чтобы привлечь внимание Божеств и попросить Их принять ваше служение – в данном случае церемонию арати.
После пушпанджали убедитесь, что одежды Господа, Его короны, украшения, гирлянды и т.п. в порядке и на своих местах.
Очистите предметы для арати, окропив их несколькими каплями вишеша-аргхьи и показав над ними чакра-, галини-, дхену- и анкуша-мудры. Затем покажите биджакшара-мудру и повторите восемь раз мула-мантру Божества. В конце сложите руки в матсья-мудре, чтобы завершить процедуру очищения.
Проводить арати надлежит, стоя на асане.
Первое, что предлагается во время арати – это дхупа, благовоние. Как правило, предлагают нечетное количество ароматических палочек – три или пять.

Комментарий

Зажгите благовоние от горящего светильника – лучше, если это светильник с гхи или лампадным маслом. Насколько возможно, избегайте пользоваться в алтаре свечами.
После того, как благовоние зажжено, его можно снова очистить.
Звоня в колокольчик, покажите дхупу духовному учителю и Шриле Прабхупаде.
Предлагая дхупу Господу, повторяйте «эша дхупах», и затем – мула-мантру Божества.
Предложите благовоние семью круговыми движениями вокруг всего тела Господа. Движения не должны быть ни слишком быстрыми, ни слишком медленными. При этом не следует рисоваться перед публикой.
Иначе говоря, проводя арати, следует чувствовать себя смиренным слугой духовного учителя и присутствующих преданных.
Оставайтесь сосредоточенным и концентрируйтесь только на Божествах. Ни на что не отвлекайтесь.
Затем предложите предмет другому Божеству и повторите то же самое.
Поднеся Божествам дхупу, тремя или семью круговыми движениями предложите этот прасад Туласи Махарани, а затем – гуру-парампаре, одним или тремя кругами каждому ачарье. Причем круги должны быть выше пояса. Затем точно так же, одним или тремя кругами, предложите дхупу собравшимся вайшнавам и отлижите ее отдельно от остальных предметов.
Второе, что мы предлагаем во время арати, - это дипа, масляный светильник. Светильники могут быть очень разнообразны по форме и размеру, однако общий принцип состоит в том, что количество фитилей должно быть нечетным и, как правило, больше трех. Для ежедневных церемоний арати лучше иметь светильник с пятью фитилями. 
Зажгите панча-арати при помощи неиспользованного благовония. Лучше не зажигать светильник для арати непосредственно от лампы с гхи.
Снова очистите руки и панча-дипу.
Как и ранее, звоня в колокольчик, покажите дипу сперва духовному учителю, а затем Шриле Прабхупаде.
Предложите панча-арати Божеству, повторяя при этом «эша дипах» и мула-мантру Божества.
Светильник предлагается четырьмя кругами – стопам, двумя – животу и тремя – лотосоподобному лицу Божества. После этого семью грациозными круговыми движениями он предлагается всему телу.
Предложив дипу Божествам, поднесите прасад Туласи Махарани (тремя или семью кругами), а затем – каждому из ачарьев гуру-парампары (по одному и три круга, выше пояса).
Теперь одним или тремя кругами предложите дипу собравшимся преданным – как прасад Господа и Его слуг.
Теперь предложенный светильник можно отдать вайшнавам. Предварительно кто-то из присутствующих (не пуджари) должен подержать его немного перед мурти Шрилы Прабхупады в алтарной комнате.
А пуджари тем временем продолжает арати.
Следующий предмет для предложения – это аргхья.
«Аргхья» означает разбрызгивание воды над головой Божества. Предлагаю аргхью при помощи раковины-панчаджаньи.
Возьмите сосуд с водой и налейте из него в раковину воды. Затем очистите руки и воду у раковине, окропив ее несколькими каплями и показав чакра-, галини-, дхену-, анкуша- и биджакшара-мудры. Завершите все матсья-мудрой.
Звеня в колокольчик, покажите аргхью духовному учителю и Шриле Прабхупаде.
Предлагайте воду Господу, повторяя «идам аргхьям» и мула-мантру Божества. Предлагайте ее тремя кругами – голове Господа и семью – всему телу. Затем отлейте немного предложенной аргхьи в сосуд с водой. Повторите ту же процедуру с другим Божеством.
Предложив аргхью Божествам, тремя или семью кругами поднесите прасада-аргхью Туласи Махарани, а затем – гуру-парампаре (по одному или трем кругам каждому ачарье; выше пояса).
Одним или тремя круговыми движениями предложите прасада-аргхью собравшимся вайшнавам, слейте остатки воды в сосуд и положите раковину сверху на него.
Дальше мы предлагаем ткань, или вастру. Обычно для этого используется свежий носовой платок. Его аккуратно складывают треугольником.
Очистите руки и сбрызните вастру водой, затем покажите над ней чакра-, дхену- и матсья-мудры. Затем, звеня в колокольчик, покажите платок духовному учителю и Шриле Прабхупаде. Предлагайте вастру Господу, повторив «идам вастрам» и мула-мантру Божества. Вастра предлагается семью кругами вокруг всего тела Господа. Повторите процедуру с другим Божеством. Затем семью или тремя кругами предложите прасада-вастру Туласи Махарани, а затем – как и остальные предметы, каждому из ачарьев гуру-парампары.
Предложите прасада-вастру одним или тремя кругами собравшимся вайшнавам, а потом отложите в сторону, к другим предложенным предметам.
Следующее, что мы предлагаем, – это пушпа, цветы. В этом качестве лучше всего предлагать Господу свежие цветы с хорошим запахом, аккуратно разложив их на маленькой тарелочке.
Очистите руки и пушпу, сбрызнув водой, и покажите над цветами чакра- и дхену-мудры. Потом, демонстрируя биджакшара-мудру, повторяйте:
пушпе пушпе маха пушпе су пушпе пушпа самбхаве пушпе чайавакирне ча хум пхат сваха
Завершите процедуру очищения, показав матсья-мудру.
Звеня в колокольчик, покажите тарелочку с цветами духовному учителю и Шриле Прабхупаде. Предлагайте Господу пушпу, предварительно произнеся «этани пушпани» и мула-мантру Божества. Предлагают цветы семью круговыми движениями вокруг всего тела Господа. Повторите ту же процедуру с другим Божеством. Предложив цветы Божествам, тремя или семью кругами поднесите прасад Туласи Махарани, а потом – одним или тремя кругами каждому из ачарьев парампары (предлагать выше пояса). Предложите эти цветы одним или тремя кругами собравшимся вайшнавам, а потом отложите тарелочку с пушпой к другим предложенным предметам.
Дальше мы предлагаем Чамару – опахало, сделанное из хвоста яка. Для чего мы это делаем? Чамару, как своего рода знак царских почестей, предлагают, чтобы создать для Господа приятную прохладу. 
Очистите руку, возьмите чамару и побрызгайте на нее водой. Звеня в колокольчик, покажите чамару духовному учителю и Шриле Прабхупаде. Предложите чамару Господу, повторив «эша чамара сева» и мула-мантру Божества. Изящными движениями обмахивайте Господа чамарой, с таким расчетом, чтобы успеть до конца арати провести еще и вьяджана-севу. Повторите процедуру со вторым Божеством.
Проведя Божествам чамара-севу, предложите опахало Туласи Махарани, обмахнув ее три или семь раз, а затем – гуру-парампаре (каждому ачарье – по одному или три раза). Также предложите чамару собравшимся преданным (1 или 3 раза) и верните ее на место.
Последний пункт церемонии арати – подношение Господу веера, сделанного из павлиньих перьев. Цель в данном случае преследуется та же, что и с чамарой – создать для Господа приятную прохладу.
Очистите руки, возьмите вьяджану и сбрызните ее водой. Звеня в колокольчик, покажите веер духовному учителю и Шриле Прабхупаде. Предлагайте веер, произнеся «эша вьяджана сева» и мула-мантру Божества. Грациозными движениями обмахивайте Господа нужное количество раз. Затем то же самое повторите со вторым Божеством.
Проведя вьяджана-севу Божествам, три или семь раз предложите веер Туласи Махарани, а затем – гуру парампаре (по одному или три раза каждому из ачарьев). Предложите веер присутствующим вайшнавам (одним или тремя движениями), а затем верните его на место.
Возьмите раковину, очистите ее водой и протрубите три раза. Затем снова очистите и положите обратно, на лоту.
Теперь раздайте вайшнавам предложенные цветы и разбрызгайте им на головы аргхью.
Снова очистите руки и негромко повторите пранама-мантры духовному учителю и Их Светлостям.
После этого вынесите предметы для арати из алтаря, протрите место арати, выйдите и склонитесь перед Господом в дандавате, повторяя стути в Его честь.

----------


## Вишну-рата дас



----------


## Вишну-рата дас



----------


## Вишну-рата дас



----------


## Вишну-рата дас



----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Постепенно пополняется подборка обучающих роликов по поклонению Божествам с участием Е.М.Шиталанги Гауранги прабху. К Нитьянанда-траедаши Ананда Говинда прабху закончил один из самых важных фильмов в этой колекции, теперь с русским дубляжом:

"Арати - церемония поклонения Божествам"




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-cY9...1&feature=plcp

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

*Программа визита Е.М. Шиталанги Гауранги пр*

7-е июня, четверг
17.00 - Встреча с преданными "Вопросы-ответы по поклонению Божествам"

8-е июня, пятница
19.40 - Церемония Адхиваса для Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты

9-е июня, суббота
11.00 - Маха-ягья в честь 20-летия Установления Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
17.00 - Арчана-катха вместе с Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджем

10-е июня, воскресенье
12.00 - Маха-абхишека Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
15.00 - Арчана-катха

11-е июня, понедельник
13.00 - ягья для блага старших преданных, стоявших у истоков движения Сознания Кришны в России
18.00 - лекция для пуджари "Обсуждение Арчаны на основе Стандарта поклонения Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте"

12-е июня, вторник
13.00 - виваха самскара (свадьба)
18.00 - лекция для пуджари "Обсуждение Арчаны на основе Стандарта поклонения Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте"

13-е июня, среда
9.30 - 11.00 - тренировка в чтении Панчаратра-мантр
11.00 - съемки учебного видео "Бхога-арпана"
17.00 - лекция для пуджари "Обсуждение Арчаны на основе нового стандарта поклонения Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте"

14 -е июня, четверг
9.30 - 11.00 - тренировка в чтении Панчаратра-мантр
12.00 - проведение самскар для детей
17.00 - общая лекция: "Зачем вайшнавам нужны ягьи и самскары"

15-е июня, пятница
9.30 - 11.00 - тренировка в чтении Панчаратра-мантр
17.00 - Нарасимха-ягья в честь Экадаши

Получить дополнительную информацию по участию в ягьях, лекциях и семинарах,  которые будет проводить Шиталанга Гауранга пр можно у матаджи Вени Мадхавы (секретаря храма) +7 965 109 04 15. Мы приглашаем всех желающих на ягьи 9, 11 и 15 июня (постарайтесь одеть вайшнавскую одежду, принести фрукты, пожертвование - согласно вашим возможностям). Обряды 12-го и 14-го - по предварительной записи у м-жи Вени Мадхавы (рекомендуемое пожертвование - около 5000 руб). На семинары и лекции вход свободный. Имеется договоренность о трансляции лекций на сайте http://vedamedia.ru/live/moscow/

Подборку ссылок на видео прдыдущих приездов Шиталанги Гауранги прабху можно найти в отчете пуджари за 2011-й год
http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...6-26&Itemid=59

Более подробное расписание празднования 20-летия Установления Божеств:
http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...6-26&Itemid=59

*Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута ки джай!*

----------


## Acyuta Caitanya das

> *Программа визита Е.М. Шиталанги Гауранги пр*
> 
> 7-е июня, четверг
> 17.00 - Встреча с преданными "Вопросы-ответы по поклонению Божествам"
> 
> 8-е июня, пятница
> 19.40 - Церемония Адхиваса для Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты
> 
> 9-е июня, суббота
> ...


Харе Кришна !
будут ли писаться эти лекции и где выкладываться будут?
заранее спасибо за ответ

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

"Имеется договоренность о трансляции лекций на сайте http://vedamedia.ru/live/moscow/ "
Там и "хранится" будет))))

----------

